

Dell launches tiny, Via Nano-based servers - cgbystrom
http://en.community.dell.com/dell-blogs/direct2dell/b/direct2dell/archive/2009/05/19/dell-launches-quot-fortuna-quot-via-nano-based-server-for-hyperscale-customers.aspx

======
RodgerTheGreat
It seems like the need for better granularity in webhosting horsepower is/was
better suited by virtualization. Cute little things, though.

------
wmf
(2009)

I wonder how many of these they sold.

~~~
rwg
Even considering they were never sold to the public, I doubt Dell sold many.

They have the same fatal flaw as SeaMicro's "hundreds of Atom CPUs in a big
box" servers: lack of ECC RAM support. Also, I doubt they were cost
competitive with conventional 1- or 2-socket 1U servers with Opteron EE or
Xeon ULV CPUs.

